# Bright bass jigs



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Acquired some new custom poured heads..... 1/4th oz (tin) with 1/0 Gamakatsu O'Shaughnesy hooks ......and got some painted and tied up with a few new sili tab colors and new chenille also. The jig/pig style have craft fur tails. Others are just made to be fished similar as traditional tube jigs. All the heads are painted with 'cady' transparent colors to let the tin show through - they all have a metallic look to them in the sunlight.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Attica, those are beautiful. Is that pipe cleaner material on the hook shafts?

What have you caught with them? It looks like they'd catch a variety of species.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

vc1111 - Thanks for the comment. I mainly use these for smallmouth and largemouth and they work great. A friend has caught some large sheephead with them in his marina on L.Erie. Normally use a lot more subdued colors (black, brown, dark green, dark purple) so these bright colors are somewhat new to me for bass fishing. Need to get out and test them. 

The body material is very similar to pipe cleaners, but has string that holds it together instead of metal wire. It is called chenille and comes in different sizes in just about any color imaginable..... i also twist two colors together as well.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Those look great! I really like the style of the last three. I might have to try making some of them myself. I can see how they would work just as well (if not better) than tubes!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is some very clean work. I bet a larger version would be effective for the muskies at West Branch, especially early in the season. I like the idea of using what appears to be buck tail on some of them.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If i was to bump them up to musky size, magnum rabbit zonkers would probably be my choice for the tail, but bucktail or other synthetic hair would work well.

The skirted ones sink very slowly, but the non-aerodynamic bulk also affects casting distance some. They were poured in a Do-It Shakey mold labeled 1/4th oz, but actually weigh less poured with tin and these have one of the lead barbs snipped off as well. Consider them 'finesse' weight baits for bass fishing since they won't cast a mile and won't punch through weed cover. The slow fall is the ticket IMO.


----------

